# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  Symbian & SDK tools

## leila_rooholamini

من نمی تونم SDK & Symbian Tools را از سایت های زیر دانلود کنم

www.tarahi.net
www.forum.nokia.com
www.symbian.com

اگر می شه یک لینک برای دانلود به من معرفی کنید که به روی ایرانی ها بسته نشده باشه
چون دو تا آخری بسته شده و اولی هم فایلی که ازش دانلود می کنم خراب است و unZip نمی شه

من یک پروژه پایان نامه با موضوع کنترل از راه دور توسط موبایل دارم می خواهم با C++‎ تحت سیمبین کار کنم و در رمینه C++‎ واردم ولی در زمینه برنامه نویسی موبایل مبتدی ام 
می تونین من رو راهنمایی کنین ؟ اگر منابع برنامه نویسی با سیمبین تحت C++‎ را پیدا نکردم می تونم J2ME رو شروع کنم لطفا من را راهنمای کنید ؟

متشکرم

----------


## noorsoft

من براتون لینک صحیحش را میزارم

----------


## M_Man_M

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان :

لينك زير جهت دانلود SDK
اميدوارم ازش استفاده كنيد :

http://www.sf.org.cn/Soft/UploadSoft...0-f.3.215f.zip

----------


## M_Man_M

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز :

لينك زير جهت دانلود Sdk ورژن 3
اميدوارم ازش استفاده كنيد :

http://sw.nokia.com/id/807ec36d-0a8e..._2_v1_1_en.zip

سايتش :
http://www.indowebster.com/s60_3rd_e...2_sdk_v11.html

----------


## M_Man_M

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز :

لينك زير آدرس وب جهت دانلود CarbIDE.vs 3.0.1 ( لينك مستقيم نيست )

http://cid-19ec90a0437746c6.skydrive...Cbdvs3.0.1.exe

----------

